
Facebook won't release Russia-linked ads despite call to do by US investigators - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-wont-release-russia-linked-ads-publicly-2017-10
======
subie
I believe the issue here is "publicly" releasing the ads. FB just had a
trending story yesterday about turning the ads over to investigators.

Bad title perhaps? Title from article: "Facebook refuses government request to
publicly release Russia-linked election ads"

